# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Z3X EasyJTAG EasyEMMC Updates Arrived APR'2017

## mohamed73

*Hot sun shining after long cold  windy days ;-) We proud to present our users a news features and models.  More than 1000 Pinouts available for forensic recovery and data repair. * *  EasyJTAG 2.5.0.9 Classic: Added on support  Changes: 
- Added SMART repost processing for eMMC 5.0 and eMMC 5.1 Chips
- Added read Android/Linux info from dump
- Added read Android/Linux info directly from connected eMMC
- Added Removing Android Locks ( Gesture PIN Password )
- Fixed some bugs regarding EXT4 Processing
- Fixed bug with single partition region writing
- Updated FS and Box SDK API's     EasyJTAG  1.0.0.44 Plus Added on support  Changes: 
- Fixed  Bugs that have been found through your crash report
- Fixed  Minor changes to EasyFS.dll
- Added The project was completely rewritten as a Unicode version
- Added Option "Get firmware info" (version, date, etc.)
- Added Option "Skip unreadable blocks"
- Added Function "Remove WriteProtection"
- Added New S.M.A.R.T. information for EMMC revision 5.0 and higher
- Added Removing Android Locks ( Gesture PIN Password )    EMMC File Manager Tool fixed version uploaded 
EmmcFilemanagerManagerAddon_v1.3_fix.exe - bugs fixed;     Support Updates added ISP and Dumps by requests and pinouts sender.  Added: 
- ACER A3-A11 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ACER A701 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ADVAN S5H (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ADVAN S5J (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ALCATEL 6045K (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ALCATEL OT-5054N (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ALCATEL OT-6039Y (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS FONEPAD 7 FE170CG (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS FONEPAD 7 FE375CG (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS FONEPAD NOTE 6 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS PADFONE S PF500KL (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS ZENFONE 4 T00I (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS ZENFONE 4S T00Q (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- COOLPAD 8297L-100 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- CRIUS Q7A PLUS (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- FLY FS501 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC BUTTERFLY 2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE SV (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC M9 0PJA100 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE E9PLUS (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE S (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC WINDOWS PHONE 8X PM23200 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND G510 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND G615-U10 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND G620S-L03 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND Y321 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI G8 RIO-L03 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO A830 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO A850 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO ZUK Z1 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG D170 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG E465G (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG E988 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG F160L (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG F460S (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H221 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H340 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H440 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG K420N (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG P725 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG P760 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LUNA TG-L800S (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MEIZU MX4 PRO (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1040 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1072 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1097 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1527 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1543 MOTO G3 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- NOKIA LUMIA 520 RM-914 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- NOKIA LUMIA 550 RM-1127 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- NOKIA LUMIA 800 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- NOKIA LUMIA 900 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- NOKIA X RM-980 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- NOKIA XL RM-1030 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO R8106 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO R8113 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO R819 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- PRESTIGIO PAP7600 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- PRESTIGIO PMP7079D 3G QUAD (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-I900 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-I9205 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-N8020 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-P5110 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SCH-T989 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SHV-E170K (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SHV-E379K (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-A300FU (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G111M (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G318HZ (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G361F (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G6000 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J200DS (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T215 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T530 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T705 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A888S (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY C1505 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY C5 E5553 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY C5302 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY D2202 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY D5103 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY E2353 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY E6553 Z3PLUS (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY XPERIA Z1 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- VIVO X1W (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- VIVO Y15 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- XIAOMI REDMI 1S (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- XIAOMI REDMI 2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- XIAOMI REDMI 2A (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- XIAOMI REDMI 2S (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZOPO C2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE LEO M1 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE V970 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)*

----------

